#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  flying ointments

## IckWicky

Hey everyone.... does anyone out there know how to use and make flying ointments?

----------


## Drunk

I do, but I have to say I wouldn't be able to give you the specifics of actually making them as most have very dangerous herbs involved that can be toxic or even fatal to those inexperienced in their use. 

As for their application, in my experience, the ointments are applied to wrists, temples, behind the ears, the ankles and in some cases, the genital area for quick absorption and reaction. 

I do have recipes for non-toxic ointments however.....that is the best way to start out with them anyway in my opinion and you may find that in actuality and with practice, you really don't need anything at all for your 'flights'. 

I hope this helps you in some way.  :Smile:

----------


## Dajai

I'm not sure I would accuse the OP of roleplaying. It's a legitimate request on the wrong forum - mostly due to the legalities behind the matter. We shouldn't presume that the OP believes this would lead to actual flight.

The type of herbs involved could indeed be dangerous if the wrong dosage is used so I should probably say not to attempt such a thing but I feel it more prudent to advise that you start with low doses.

I've read some texts that seem to hint at covering the entire body with the ointment but this would be impractical. A more practical yet slightly intrusive method would indeed involve riding a broomstick, but we won't go there.

Actually, PlagueJester, I would consider you are on the right track with regards to the best way to take such a substance - and therefore the making of an ointment becomes redundant. In fact we are then looking more at shamanic practices, which are very similar.

One has to wonder, of course, how much of this was reality and how much was fantasy from those who reported such acts. We could consider court trials from the time when Christianity held power and how such hearings would potentially give voice (or the fifteen (13?) minutes of fame) to people who would otherwise be ignored or "taken with a pinch of salt". Also consider the pious, repressed views and emotions of some within the priesthood - who would be one of the main sources of documentation - and the whole thing starts to look a little shaky.

It could be argued that such is a romantic visualisation and to this end, I think the imagery is very useful. Stories, hearsay and fantasies are very important elements within witchcraft. Indeed, I think it is wise to acknowledge fantasy but we should consider the practical above all else.

Because we're essentially talking about using extra substances to assist with astral travel, I think it is *very important to state that, unless you made the LSD yourself and tested it, you have little next to no idea what it could do to you. It might be true that the next trip is never quite the same but this can be attributed to so many factors that controlling as many as possible is very important for a number of reasons but the key reason I will give here is personal health.

So I'll paraphrase the above quickly to avoid confusion : Avoid LSD; Flying ointments are impractical; Use of hallucinogens to encourage astral projection are not advised, greatly unsafe and potentially lethal.

----------


## Dajai

> if one has to resort to synthetic means to AP or wanting to fly, then i will retire to bedlam. i have no patience for this.


I'll certainly agree with that.

----------


## TheDruidSeer

> The type of herbs involved could indeed be dangerous if the wrong dosage is used so I should probably say not to attempt such a thing but I feel it more prudent to advise that you start with low doses.


I remember recently reading on another site recently that things like nightshade were used, datura, or even cannabis, but in these cases the "flying ointments" were created more for help in astral travel. But of course the use of certain herbs should always be used with caution and care.

----------


## IckWicky

Hey can you send me the recipes for the non toxic flying ointments please?

----------


## ODIN

> I remember recently reading on another site recently that things like nightshade were used, datura, or even cannabis, but in these cases the "flying ointments" were created more for help in astral travel. But of course the use of certain herbs should always be used with caution and care.


http://www.occult100.com/bos/flying.html

----------

